# 10G FO tank :)



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Since I finally got all my equipment, I`ll post some pics here  This tank has been cycling since July 22nd. 

This is when I first set it up. Basically some crushed coral substrate, a few rocks, and an air stone and filter.










And took these yesterday after I got wavemaker, blue lights, and more deco.










And with the blue moonlight


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it just me or is that powerhead a little on the larger side for a 10Gallon?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

not planning to be rude, but have few questions
are these live rocks? Why do you need air stone and filter?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> not planning to be rude, but have few questions
> are these live rocks? Why do you need air stone and filter?


She's got another thread going here:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26451


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

PACMAN said:


> Is it just me or is that powerhead a little on the larger side for a 10Gallon?


I know it is. Planning on buying a smaller one next week. It' only 3000L/H, but it's not very powerful at all and it's super loud, so will be replaced ASAP.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

KaylaBot said:


> I know it is. Planning on buying a smaller one next week. It' only 3000L/H, but it's not very powerful at all and it's super loud, so will be replaced ASAP.


ahh ok cool. I am currently using a Koralia Nano. I think it was 425GPH. it does a decent job on my 29G Biocube.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

The smallest I could find was Maxi-Jet 400, it's 110 GPH, not much smaller physically than the one i had before, but muuuuuch quieter


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

*And critters!*

So finally got some fish. 
Pair of black oscellaris and 2 hermit crabs (blue-legged and zebra)


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

KaylaBot said:


> So finally got some fish.
> Pair of black oscellaris and 2 hermit crabs (blue-legged and zebra)


Ohh wow! U have fish already!! Im sooooo jealous! Haha!!


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

"Oskar"










"Sally"


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Set up so far, added some small pieces of live rock (nothing major, about 2 lbs of rubble)










And Added some pyjama cardinals... so cuute!


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

His bump is all gone.  Also, selling this whole set-up due to new living arrangements I just don't have the space for it.


----------

